# I am a beginner fisherman and have many questions.



## kissoulja (Feb 24, 2013)

Ok....I want to learn new fishing techniques, besides red worms and night crawlers on a bobber. I have watched numerous youtube vids and some are helpful;, but really dont go into enough detail on how to use different lures. Any advice on websites or dvd's would be very helpful.


----------



## deltaoscar (Apr 4, 2009)

I don't know of any DVD's, but as far as websites...I think you've stumbled upon one of the best right here. If you'll take the time and use the search and archive features of this site, you can get more information here about fishing than you can possibly remember. Of course you'll have to practice it, and apply it to your type and style of fishing, but the info is here. 

There is no substitute for experience. Grab your rod and reel, tie something on, and hit the water. You might get skunked fish wise, but you will learn something on each outing, if you pay attention.

I don't know where you're located, but if you ask, I'm sure someone on here would be glad to meet you at a "well known" spot and give you a hand. Me included; although there are much better fishermen on here than me, so ask around.

Welcome to OGF.


----------



## OnTheFly (Jul 30, 2010)

Best way to figure out a technique is to get out on the water and have a go at it, it often takes a while to really get a feel for a technique. Any specific fish you are looking to target?

I love to fish plastics for bass so I would suggest looking into a texas and carolina rig to start possibly. The carolina rig is very versatile and you can put size the right to put just about anything (live or otherwise) on the hook. Look into getting some tubes (i like venom finesse), worms, and swimbaits (a member on here BigJoshy makes some killer ones) Of course this is only one way to skin the cat.

Here are a couple helpful sites that help with rigging plastics.
http://www.bassresource.com/fish/plasticworms.html
http://www.bassdozer.com/articles/soft-plastic-fishing.shtml
http://www.probass.net/protips/ScottPeterson/speterson7.php
http://fishpittsburgh.com/2010/02/how-to-rig-soft-plastic-swimbaits/


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

You&#8217;re going to learn the most from time on the water as the other have mentioned. Knowing where you are would be helpful to tell you somewhere to get started. Nobody&#8217;s going to give you their &#8220;secret spot&#8221; but someone will point you in the right direction, maybe meet you somewhere. The first type of lure to ever produce for me was an inline spinner, a Meps Comet minnow to be exact. Roostertail, Meps, Panther Martin, Blue Fox; they&#8217;re good to start with and you can catch just about anything on them. There will be many skunks (fishless days) but you learn from those too.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Like others have said you should list you LOCATION in your Bio. I know some people don't respond to anyone not listing a location. I do see offers from some members to take new guys fishing who are in the same area.


----------



## TRAILGATOR (Jul 3, 2011)

Where are you and what kind of fish are you targeting?
You will get a ton of advise from many if you answer these 2 questions.


----------



## Shaggy (Oct 24, 2008)

Yep...knowing where you're located is a major piece of info. I don't have any friends who fish so I've always got an empty seat in the boat. I'm also trying to learn an interesting lake north of me. Maybe it would be practical to get together,


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Nothing new here but a quick overview for you to make things easier:

1) what area are you in, what type of fish are you after
2) Youtube videos are more benificial if you already have a good idea what your looking for so I would ise the search finction and look for threads on this site. There was just a great top 3 lures for "smallmouth" thread that may halp you.
3) Many types of techniques so search their names and read, then youtube it for the visual.
4) many great guys on here that have huge amounts of experience and success, ask and they'll help, ask nicely and they'll meet with you somewhere and show you the ropes.
5) Lastly, go fishing and seriously pay attention to what you are experiencing. (I just got a notebook so I can record location, date, time, temp (outside and water), wind, water conditions, depth, what lures and which color, as well as what I catch and the stats on it.) 

There is no substitute for actual experience. Many people fish for years without paying attention and end up with some experience. Pay attention and you can get much more experience, in much less time.

Mr. A

My name is Mr. A. I haven't had a bite in 3.5 months or a fishing thought in 3.5 seconds. I'm having withdrawls and it ain't pretty.


----------



## kissoulja (Feb 24, 2013)

Thank you guys for your recommendations. I live in Scioto County. I have fished Lake Rosevelt, Turkey Creek, Vesuvious, Lake White and Lake Jackson. I really dont have any particular fish I am shooting for. What would you all recommend for for some artificial to pick up and try out?


----------



## terryit3 (Jul 15, 2011)

I live in Scioto County, so I'll tell you what I've had the best luck with here. For the upcoming spring, I'd get some tackle to rig up a Texas Rig and some Zoom u-tail worms in Watermelon seed color. They sell them at Big Cat bait shop on 140 near Ashley Corner. For bass, I texas rig any dark green or brown creature baits and use a stop and go retrieve. For crappie, a good ol slip bobber and crappie minnow can't be beat. Small jigs and tubes also work on crappie.

Here are the Zoom worms:









Texas rig:









Slip bobber setup:


----------



## FishermanMurph (Jan 29, 2012)

You talking bass fishing? To add on what everyone else has mentioned, educate yourself with books and DVDs. I have some suggested books linked at the bottom (looks like the first one is out of print but it's a good basic one if you can find it). The in-fisherman has a good amount of books and DVDs but their books are pretty wordy but informative. If you buy an in-fisherman DVD, try and get a hold on one of the older ones. I pasted a suggested DVD for ya. Let me know if you want more DVD suggestions. And of course, check out the internet and this board and go out there and fish. You will get skunked but once you find your "comfort" lures for each situation, you will find yourself bringing in big numbers and big fish. 

[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Largemouth-Bass-Tournament-Tested-Resevoirs-Freshwater/dp/0865731284/ref=sr_1_10?ie=UTF8&qid=1363620955&sr=8-10&keywords=The+Freshwater+Angler"]Amazon.com: Largemouth Bass: Tournament-Tested Patterns for Catching Big Bass in Lakes, Rivers, and Resevoirs (The Freshwater Angler) (9780865731288): Don Oster: [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@51VmuuZVmcL[/ame]

[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Kevin-VanDams-Strategies-Revised-Edition/dp/0965040925/ref=rec_dp_0"]Amazon.com: Kevin VanDam&#39;s Bass Strategies Revised Edition (9780965040921): Kevin VanDam with Louie Stout, Louie Stout, Judy Purple: [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51ua%[email protected]@[email protected]@51ua%2BnmIsiL[/ame]

[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Largemouth-Bass-In-Fisherman-handbook-Strategies/dp/0929384113/ref=pd_sim_b_7"]Largemouth Bass; an In-Fisherman handbook of Strategies: In-Fisherman Inc: 0053038114003: Amazon.com: [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@51Eda6Tjq-L[/ame]

[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Largemouth-Bass-Logic-In-Fisherman-Staff/dp/B0018U8D5A/ref=sr_1_44?ie=UTF8&qid=1363621268&sr=8-44&keywords=in-fisherman+DVD"]Amazon.com: Largemouth Bass Lure Logic: In-Fisherman Staff: Movies & [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@51cOcOyQi1L[/ame]


----------



## Britam05 (Jun 16, 2012)

A great way to start is when the water warms and the fish begin becoming more active is to get a wee rebel craw. This will attract. Smallmouth, largemouth, rock bass, sunfish. Cast out and start a slow retrieve. Every few seconds pause and start retrieving. This is a great starter and works well in any body of water and on most gamefish


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## TRAILGATOR (Jul 3, 2011)

Britam05 said:


> A great way to start is when the water warms and the fish begin becoming more active is to get a wee rebel craw. This will attract. Smallmouth, largemouth, rock bass, sunfish. Cast out and start a slow retrieve. Every few seconds pause and start retrieving. This is a great starter and works well in any body of water and on most gamefish
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


He ain't lying...My most successful lure of 2012 the Rebel Wee Craw (a.k.a. the Ohio Classic)


----------



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

You should PM Fallen513.
He may be the most willing to help guy on here. 
Well, besides HOUSE that is... He's working on his AOY points for later in the year. HOUSE can help you out plenty. Do a search on his posts and PM him as well!
Tell him I sent you.
Watch out for Dandrews though... He's tricksy.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## msgraham (Jun 19, 2012)

Go to www.smallmouthangler.com and pick up Tim holschlags book and DVD on river smallmouth fishing. Best beginner book on the market. Then pick up rebel craws and go to work!


----------



## E_Lin (Jun 30, 2011)

DVD's and YouTube are great. But if you have cable or satellite check out the Outdoor Channel or the Sportsman channel. There are some good fishing shows on there. Hook 'N Look is awesome. They give you underwater views of the fish and the lures being used. Lots of good tips there.

And don't discount fishing magazines. I've picked up a lot from those in the past 6 months.


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

co-angler said:


> Watch out for Dandrews though... He's tricksy.
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


trick&#8226;sy (tr ik se )
adj. trick&#8226;si&#8226;er, trick&#8226;si&#8226;est 
1. Smartly attired; dapper.
2. Sportive; mischievous.
3. Crafty; cunning; devious.
4. Likely to cause trouble and therefore requiring special care or skilled, delicate treatment.

Smartly attired; dapper&#8230;That&#8217;s me!


----------



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

Yeeaaaahhh......no. I was aiming more at 3 & 4....




Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## kissoulja (Feb 24, 2013)

Man you guys rock! I am very anxious to try this stuff out. It means alot. I look around at diffrent lures and stuff but there is SO much out there it can get overwhelming.


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

Dan told me Co-angler was addicted to drinking brake fluid.
But I asked him and he said he could STOP at any time...


----------



## BassAddict83 (Sep 21, 2010)

oldstinkyguy said:


> Dan told me Co-angler was addicted to drinking brake fluid.
> But I asked him and he said he could STOP at any time...


Oooooohhhh I get it! Haha!


----------



## BassAddict83 (Sep 21, 2010)

Kissoulja- don't make things complicated on yourself while you're beginning. There are a MILLION different lures and techniques. Keep it simple and get a rooster tail and maybe a pack of curly tail grubs. You can't go wrong with either white or chartreuse. Go to any body of water and just throw them out and reel them back in. Try casting at different areas at different speeds and youre going to eventually catch fish. After you get a feel for those two lures try something else.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

If you want some no holds barred action, get in touch with Terry and me and we'll initiate you with some Greenup Dam fish


----------



## Cincyghosthunter (Jun 4, 2008)

Yeah, DaveO can be bribed with a couple of Flitter baits, or Gizzes from Smack Tackle.


----------

